# Amplificador audio para moto



## Fernando_FFS (Abr 2, 2008)

Buenas pues estoy necesitado de su ayuda:

Miren la potencia de la bateria de la moto es de 12V y la que acepta el amplificador es de 6V.

Quiero ponerle en el circuito tambien un interruptor para que no me gaste toda la bateria. 

Pero el problema viene cuando pienso: 

¿Que hago para no fundir el amplificador?

Gracias soy un chico de 16 años que cursa 4º de la eso en si me pudieran hacer un "esquema" se lo agradeceria mucho. Algo entiendo (mas bien poco) pero, no se como hacer que no lo funda.

Muchas gracias


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 2, 2008)

con un LM7805 te entregaria 5 V ...ups...que pone 6  pues no se.. con el regulador 7806 si existe ..6 Volts...

y depende de el amperaje pues le agregas 2,3 en paralelo y listo


----------



## SigmaOrion (Abr 2, 2008)

Sí existe, jeje. Fernando, entrá en el link que pongo abajo y bajate el datasheet del 7806. En la primera hoja hay un cuadro que dice "Standard Application" con un circuito. Es el que necesitás.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/7/8/0/6/7806.shtml

Slds...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2008)

Tambien existe el LM780*6 *

o se puede agregar un par de diodos al 7805 para llevarlo a 6V

Averigua si tu amplificador puede funcionar con 12V, en caso contrario tendras demasiadas perdidas.

Por que no publicas el esquema de tu aplificador ?


----------



## diegodelpiero (May 27, 2009)

que tal compañeros soy nuevo en la comunidad, y he "ideado" un proyecto para hacer que mi ipod se cargue mediante la bateria de mi motocicleta la cual es de 12V, y de la misma manera idee un amplificador de audio para que el sonido de mi ipod llegue hasta unos parlantes que instale en el casco, pero tengo un pequeño problema, por alguna razon que no se cual es, al encender el amplificador y conectar el ipod todo va bien, pero si pongo a cargar el ipod al mismo tiempo, se genera un ruido extraño en la señal de audio del casco, y parece que hiciera corto,, alguien podria ayudarme par ver que sucede? gracias


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2009)

Puse los datos en mi bola de cristal e intenté simularlo, pero hay un patito de hule que aparece en la imagen y me impide ver bien.

Después de eso sale el mensaje de "Error, información insuficiente" y se apaga.

Si podés poner por lo menos el circuito así no tenemos que usar la bola, te lo agradeceremos.

Saludos.


----------



## diegodelpiero (May 27, 2009)

que pena.... esque el rollo es como largo, sucede lo siguiente: me consegui unos parlantes de esos de computador, que traen incorporado un pequeño amplificador de audio en cual se alimenta de 110V pero claro esta que el transformador lo reduce no estoy seguro si 9V o 12V, por lo tanto no estoy seguro de eso voltaje, luego, tome el voltaje que sale de mi moto el cual es de 12V y lo conecte directamente a los terminales donde iban conectados los cables de salida del transformador, independientemente de si conectaba el positivo o el negatico a alguno de los terminales el amplificador encendia,  luego tome la entrada de aurio del amplificador y lo como es estereofonico lo conecte directamente a la salida de audifonos del ipod, luego, la salido de audio del amplificador la conecte a dos parlantes que tengo incrustados en el casco de mi moto, hasta alli no hay porblema, osea enciendo el ipod, enciendo el aplificador y se oye perfecto el sonido dentro de mi casco.
por otro lado y de la misma manera me consegui un cargador de celular para carro, de los que se puen concetar al encendedor de cigarillos, tengo entendido que este funciona a 12V, por lo cual es el ideal para mi moto, este cargador lo tambien lo concete directamente a la bateria de la moto, y a la salida de corriente le solde un puerto usb hembra que es pormedio del cual se carga el ipod, por este lado al ncender el cargador el ipod me carga perfectamente.
por cierto se me olvidaba, el ipod mientras se esta cargando puede seguir reproduciendo musica y seguir funcionando normalmente.
entonces, al encender el ipod, y el amplificador la musica suena perfectamenet, pero si al mismo tiempo enciendo el cargador y pongo a cargar el ipod, se produce un ruido orrible en los parlantes, es como si hicira corto o algo asi, es mas, si mientras se esta cargando y enciendo la pantalla del ipod el sonido es peor, trate de colocarle una resistencia a la entrada de voltaje del amplificador para ver si asi reduce el sonido pero io igual, no se que podra ser.


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2009)

Fijate qué voltaje entrega el cargador.
Los puertos USB tienen 5V, si el cargador es de menor voltaje puede traer problemas desde ahí.

Si tenés acceso a una fuente de 5V (o tu PC), conectá el iPod a esa y probá el funcionamiento (sie es la PC tendrás que acercar la moto hasta ahí). Si funciona bien, el problema está en el cargador o en la conexión. Si no funciona así, contá qué síntomas aparecen y seguimos.

Saludos


----------



## diegodelpiero (May 27, 2009)

ok, lo conectare al cargador original que trae para 110V. en la tarde les comento.


----------



## diegodelpiero (Jun 1, 2009)

ya hice la revicion que me comentas ysi,, efectivamente, al conectalo desde el cargador original y usar l aplificador a  la vez no hay ningun problema, segun ve el del problema es l cargador qie idee, entonces ahora viene la pregunta del millon, como hago un cargador para que me funcione con la motocicleta? als especificaciones del cargador original dicen que se alimente de 110-220 V - 50/60Hz y saka 5V__500mA, teniendo en cuanta que el voltaje de la bateria de la moto es de 12V, ah por cierto, el sistema electrico de la moto es de tal manera que la luz no se aumnt al aclerar ni disminuye el desacelerar, siempre permanece estable... muchas gracias,


----------



## Cacho (Jun 1, 2009)

Buscá un regulador 7805. En el foro hay infinidad de temas referidos a este aparatito.

Le ponés 12V de la batería a la entrada y a la salida vas a tener 5V. Una ficha para conectarlo a tu MP3 y ya está.

Quizá tengas que usar algo como disipador, dependiendo del consumo del MP3, así que eso tenelo en cuenta cuando hagas las pruebas. Si se calienta más de la cuenta (o sea, no lo podés sostener entre dos dedos porque quema) ponele un disipador.

Saludos


----------



## diegodelpiero (Jun 1, 2009)

ok, pero que pena molestar tanto, estoy buscando en el foro y hay infinidades de hilos, pero hablan de reguladores variables, me puedes dar el hilo de un foro especifico donde se encuentre el diagrama que necesito.. porfavor,, muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 1, 2009)

Acá hay un par nomás

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-salida-variable-hasta-12-v-lm-317-and-14818/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/consulta-reg-tension-7805-a-6560/#post30418

Si buscás un poco más, va a aparecer a montones.
Como consejo, bajá el datasheet del regulador y ahí podés ver también estos circuitos.

Bueh... Sigo encontrando...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-simetrica-5v-5v-7805-7905-a-18660/#post140650

Saludos


----------



## diegodelpiero (Jun 2, 2009)

ok, gracias, uscando por mi parte he encontrato este  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargador-usb-mp4-7283/ peor el problema persiste, no se que as hacer, tendra algo que ver el que haya tomado la corriente tanto del amplificador como del cargador del mismo punto?, osea, encontre en la instalacion de la moto un cale que lleva corriente pero solo con el switche encendido, que es lo que necesito, y desde alli concete los dos aparatos, porque si lo conecto directamente a la bateria peraneceria encendido, como les igo, no se que mas podria hacer,


----------



## Cacho (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok. Seguramente estás tomando el ruido que mete el motor en el sistema eléctrico entonces.
Si lo hace aún con la moto apagada, es otro asunto. Pero si no me inclino por esa posibilidad. Una opción es filtrar la corriente de alimentación del MP3.
Poné algún/os condensador/es más o menos grandes (con lograr 1000 a 2000uf será suficiente como para probar por lo menos)  en paralelo con la entrada del regulador. Si el ruido disminuye/desaparece, entonces vamos bien. Si no, hay algo raro...

Pregunta importante: ¿Estás seguro de que estás tomando la alimentación de una fuente de continua y no de la alterna que genera la moto?


Saludos


----------



## Xipe_Ayotl (Jun 3, 2009)

A mí me parece que es el ruido producido por el alternador (generador) y que este se está colando al amplificador que tienes conectado.

¿el ruido es como de "sirena"?


----------



## diegodelpiero (Jun 3, 2009)

uy en ese punto de la continua y la alterna me perdi, no sabria cual es cual en mi moto, pero igual lo extraño es que el ruido se genera con la moto apagada, y es igual prendida, como t comento, encontre un cable que simplemente tiene corriente con el swithe abierto, la verdad no se de donde probenga, pero siendo asi,,, de donde deberia tomar la corriente? no la quiero tomar directamente de la bateria porque permaneceria encendida,, quiero que funcione con el switche aierto.

ah por cierto, Xipe, si, el sonido es mas o enos como sirena, pero como comento, sucede con la oto apagada, saludos y gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 3, 2009)

Del alternador sale alterna, se rectifica (acá se hace continua) y se pasa por un regulador para no pasar de voltaje a la batería. Según de qué punto estés tomando la alimentación será el tipo de corriente que estás usando.
Probá (sólo para probar, nada definitivo) si tomando la alimetación directamente de la batería hace lo mismo (motor apagado y en marcha).

Si tomando corriente de la batería y con el motor apagado el bichito sigue haciendo ruido, hay algo mal en el regulador de 5V que hiciste o en la batería.
Si el ruido desaparece, entonces el asunto está en el lugar de donde tomás la alimentación.


Saludos


----------



## zxcvbnm (Dic 16, 2009)

weno antes de todo decir que me gusta mucho este foro y hay mucho de que aprender de este mundo...

llevo leidos unos 5-10 posts sobre poner musica en la bateria de la moto/coche.

pero me resulta que hay algunos problemas...

vi un post que decia de meter un altavoz de PC a la bateria... fui a preguntar en una tienda especializada en electronica y me dijeron que les tneia que  poner un aparato mas grande que un puño (no me cabe en el maletero) y ma dicho que se tenia que pasar la corriente de alterna a continua... 
luego de decirle que no queria eso, me dijo que si yo sabia donde "pinchar" la placa que se podia "anular" el convertidor de alterna a continua y asi como la fuente de energia es continua y los altavozes tambien funcionan en cantinua pues podira contectar los altavozes directamente a la bateria.

eso se podria hacer? o, mas bien dicho, lo podria hacer yo? (conocimientos de electronica: cambiar bombilla (no tan poco no xd pero se poco))

opcion2: poner una etapa de potencia a la moto y de alli los altavoces y el reproductor.

esta opcion la veo mas facil y que me saldria mejor pero es mas cara...

la etapa, de 500W (no quiero tanto! pero es la mas barata y de menos potencia que he encotnrado) vale unos 12€... + los altavoces otros 15-20€... se me va de precio.

si alguien conoce de una etapa de potencia que sea de menor potencia (man dicho que hay altavoces que vienen con la etapa puesta ya... pero no tengo ni idea de esto ) y por lo tanto mas barata que lo diga.

la verdad, no tengo ganas de manosear unos altavoces pero si la opcion2 supera los 15€ mejor me decantaria por la opcion1, en el caso de que se pueda hacer 

si hay en algun lugar que me haya equivocado escriviendo decidlo que como se poco de electronica pues me lio un poco...

weno gracias a todos por contestar y espero que pueda meterle audio a la moto D

PD: el sabado ire a mediamarkt a preguntar a ver que tienen de etapas y de altavoces pero prefiero ir con las ideas claras a la tienda.

Gracias por contestar y perdonen que sea tan "novato?"


----------



## Joorchh (Dic 16, 2009)

bueno de cuantos voltios es tu moto? la verdad nunca trabaje no me fije en motos.. jeje. lo que habria que ver esque parlantes pensas usar en tu moto. dependiendo de eso podes ver que te conviene, hay parlantes con etapa que tienen un transformador y un rectificador incorporados, en ese caso tendrias que saltar los mismos y conectar directo a la bateria de tu moto,otros directamente tienen una entrada y van conectados con adaptadores de DC, ese seria el mas facil de instalar no se si me explico jeje. Tambien tenes que fijarte que la etapa se alimente masomenos con el mismo voltaje que entrega la bateria de tu moto.saludos


----------



## zxcvbnm (Dic 17, 2009)

wee creo que ya entiendo lo que dices de los altavoces con el transformador a parte... 

osea, son 2 aparatos no? los atavoces y el transformador DC AC no? y van conectados por un cable... asi que solo necesitaria los altavoces y conectarlos directamente a mi moto (buscando unos del mismo voltaje mas o menos) jeje ya ire y preguntare eso 

seguro que me sale mas barato que comprarme la etapa y los altavoces xd

gracias jorchh ^^


----------



## Joorchh (Dic 18, 2009)

De nada cualquier duda consulta.


----------



## edurula (Feb 4, 2010)

buenas, ya puse una pregunta aqui de como montar unos altavoces y lo probe con unos de ordenador pero aunque se me quemaron no sonaban mucho, mi pregunta es, si me compro en norauto o alguna tienda especializada unos altavoces que quiera conectar a la bateria de mi moto que tiene 12V como lo deberia hacer? es decir 110W de altavoz se oiria? si suponemos que monto 2 a 4 altavoces de 10 pulgadas en plan pequeñitos, que necesitaria de intermediario de los altavoces y la bateria y un plug para la entrada de audio? un saludo muchas gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 4, 2010)

a ver, que usas como amplificador?? altavoces de 10 pulgadas?? que moto tenes??? no les escuentro lugar


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 4, 2010)

jajaja LOL 10"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1nNb23cTJo

Pero la parte técnica de esto sería saber cuanta corriente puede suministrar el alternador y la batería de la moto. Yo tengo una moto y la batería es pequeña, dice 6A 30min. 

Y con respecto al alternador no se, para la carga que representa la batería he podido medir 1,86A. 

Para armar o colocar un amplificador de 100W el alternador debería suministrar al menos 8A (8A x 12V = 96W) cosa que dudo.



PS: al ped* fue el primer video de moto que vi


----------



## leop4 (Feb 5, 2010)

esto es musica http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiFPpXzxoS0
jajaja


----------



## edurula (Feb 5, 2010)

nada alfinal me e comprado mun aparato que esta hecho para esto, motos, funcionando con baterias de 12v lo q ace es dar dos salidas a dos altavoces de 100w asi que perfecto, gracias


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 5, 2010)

¿Que _aparato_ es ese?

Que funciona con baterías 12V y sale 2 salidas para altavoces es un amplificador de Car Audio


----------



## edurula (Feb 7, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.es/2x-Altavoz-88dB-...ViewItemQQptZES_Altavoces?hash=item53df882fb9

ese ess


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 7, 2010)

Te felicito, mucho mejor que altavoces de 10" para una moto. Perfecto para un reproductor MP3/Ipod

Ver el archivo adjunto 28863

Corrección no es un amplificador de Car Audio sino de Bike Audio


----------



## djwash (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, son practicos esos amplificadores, pero lo malo es que son demasiado caros para lo que traen dentro... Por lo menos aca en San Juan rondan los 150 mangos ...

Yo creo que con un poco de esfuerzo te podes armar dos de esos por el mismo precio, o uno pero mas potente, estos circuitos suelen ser integrados y son bastante simples (tienen pocos componentes). Eso depende de cada uno, en el foro hay bastante informacion sobre como hacer circuitos impresos y armar de todo, esta bueno disfrutar de algo que armo uno mismo.

Espero que te valla bien con eso y si tienes algun problema preguntas aca... bye


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 8, 2010)

amigos de este hilo del foro...vengo a comentarles algunas cositas y a corregir algunos errores conceptuales que han tenido...

sobretodo edurula...

1) una bateria de 12V 5Ah solo puede entregar como maximo = 60Watts...

por ende tu amplificador nunca puede producir 100Watts o 110Watts o 2 salidas de 100Watts....

2) 4 parlantes de 10" son lo suficientemente grandes y pesados como para que no quepan de ninguna forma en tu modo, por mas grande que sea la moto...

a lo mejor sean parlantes de 4 a maximo 8"...el de 8" entra 1 sólo...

3) para djwash...obvio que se arman esos equipos con varios integrados los podes hacer...y podes obtener hasta mejores resultados inclusive (yo los hago todo el tiempo) y por otro lado aca en santa fe los equipos valen $250!!!

los integrados utilizados para hacer amplificadores de auto y moto son:
TDA2005, TDA2003 (varios yo uso unos 4), TDA1554, TDA2030, y asi hay muchos, incluso hay 2 integrados mas que son cuadrafonicos de unos 20watts cada canal...pero no me acuerdo el numero de serie..

saludos.


saludos...


----------



## djwash (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola, si DJ DRACO, tenes toda la razon.

Yo no queria entrar en la cuestion de que los "100w" que dicen entregar estos equipos no son reales... 
Yo a mi moto le voy a poner un amplificador de 70w con una fuente SMPS y una bateria  de gel de 12V 12A mas la de la moto que es de 7A, y un parlante de 8", MP3 no tengo, pero tengo uno de esos estereos que tienen tarjeta de memoria y leen CD MP3.. Lo voy a poner abajo del asiento y el frente que es desmontable le voy a hacer una extension y adaptarlo al tablero de la moto  ... Lo del amplificador es porque el estereo no tiene mucha potencia, como mucho tendra 15W por cada salida.

Un poco loco pero bueno, lo quiero para cuando nos hacemos un viajecito lejos jeje a ver que sale, por ahora la uso y no le puedo hacer nada, pero cuando tenga tiempo la paro y lo coloco las cosas, y d epaso subo fotos...

Saludos...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 8, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> una bateria de 12V 5Ah solo puede entregar como maximo = 60Watts...


1) Nadie ha dicho que la batería es de 5Ah 

2) Una batería de 12V 5Ah puede ser igual a 12V 10A/30min (120W)

3) Obvio que las baterías tienen un máximo de potencia pero no son las que vienen especificadas en "Ah" porque quiere decir que mantiene esa potencia en 1 hora.

4) Podemos _suponer_ que para una batería de 12V 5Ah la máxima potencia puede ser 200W en 20min aprox. Quizás mas pero no es necesario descargarla tan rápido, podría quemarse o acortarle vida útil.  


Corrígeme si dije pavadas.


----------



## ronin10 (Feb 8, 2010)

hola a todos
yo me dedico a el car audio y lo que hemos hecho en casos de motonetas es cambiar la bateria por una de coche tal ves de atos o de matiz depende de la moto e integrarle un capacitor de un faradio woofer de 10" ,ampli de unos 75 w dos canales puenteable y hasta 4 bocinas a una unidad principal que tenga una buena salida como un alpine o pioneer sin el mecanismo de el cd solo ipod o un mp3 mas o menos da un tiempo de 30 minutos a todo volumen sin encender la moto


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo (Mar 13, 2010)

Hola foreros: comparto algunas opiniones y otras no. Hace tiempo que preparo amplis, y baúles de "110" con fibra; y lo que mejor resultado me dio en relación potencia-consumo-precio; son 3 amplis TDA2005: izq-der-sub. Nada de divisores activos, regular con resistencias y capacitores. El sub en baúl de 6" (más es inútil) y regular un tubo sintonía 2" a oído (varía en todas las motos). Izq y Der (en asiento rebatible): 2 woofercitos de 4" imán grande y 2 tweeters adhesivos. Los 3 amplis van en disipador grande debajo sub (baúl) se enfrían por movimiento de aire (ja, ja,). Importante: nada de autoestéreos (consumen 8A y más) sólo mp3 o celular en cable auxiliar. Pueden anexar batería en frente (según moto). Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 14, 2010)

2 preguntas para Ronin10:

1) la bateria de auto entra en una moto?? y no es demasiado pesada??
2) un capacitor de *1 Faradio*???

Deberias corregir eso o decirme donde puedo adquirirlo, ya que los más grandes que he llegado a conocer son de 40 Milesimas de Faradio o 40.000uF

y esos ya son suficientemente grandes y super-caros.

saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 14, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> 2) un capacitor de *1 Faradio*???


En las casas de Car Audio se venden ese tipo de cosas (inútiles en el 90% de los casos).


			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ...y esos ya son suficientemente grandes y super-caros.


 Adivinarás que estos son más grandes y más caros.


Saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Mar 14, 2010)

esos amplificadores no son nada buenos, antes de comprar eso yo me haria un TDA7377


----------



## pacoporti (Abr 7, 2010)

hola,un saludo.Voy a montar en mi motocicleta un Mp3 con radio y un pequeño amplificador de unos 5-10 W..Tengo muy poco espacio para poner 2 altavoces en el carenado de la moto.
¿Que tipo de caja tendria que fabricar para que diese buenos bajos?¿existe algun tipo de altavoz especial para estos menesteres?.
Creo que tendria que fabricar una pequeña caja bass-reflex para que el aire retenido detras del altavoz no comprima este y limite su recorrido,pero no se como calcular el orificio.
Con los tweeter no hay problemas,se colocan en cualquier sitio.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 7, 2010)

pacoporti dijo:
			
		

> Tengo muy poco espacio para poner 2 altavoces en el carenado de la moto.  *¿Que tipo de caja tendria que fabricar para que diese buenos bajos?*


Una caja mágica.



			
				pacoporti dijo:
			
		

> ¿existe algun tipo de altavoz especial para estos menesteres?.


Sí, se llaman Woofers o SubWoofers y tienen de 12 a 21 pulgadas de diámetro.

Dejando la broma de lado, con parlantes chicos NO vas a tener "esos" graves que decís. En poca potencia y con parlantes chicos (no creo que vayas a poner algo más allá de las 5 o 6") no te hagas mucho asunto con la caja.
Casi podríamos decir que "lo que se acomode bien estará bien".

¿De qué potencia estamos hablando? ¿y de qué parlantes?

Slaudos


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 7, 2010)

> Sí, se llaman Woofers o SubWoofers y tienen de 12 a 21 pulgadas de diámetro.


Y mas chicos tambien, pero no son muy buenos por la excursion excesiva del cono.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-fTjTcNQRM


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 7, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Y mas chicos tambien, pero no son muy buenos por la excursion excesiva del cono.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-fTjTcNQRM



Ahhh, Esos gringos locos...


----------



## pacoporti (Abr 8, 2010)

Como ya comente,la potencia sera sobre unos 10 W. max..Una vez escuche unos baffles muy pequeños(no me acuerdo de la marca) y daban unos bajos alucinantes.Estamos hablando de una caja de 15 x 15 cm. max.
Buscare unos altavoces de buena calidad.
Gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 8, 2010)

Las cajas para graves las puedes hacer, necesitas unos woofers buenos para poder tener una respuesta en graves aceptable. Los picos de la respuesta en frecuencia los puedes arreglar con filtros activos.

Si te pasas por aquí. sabrás lo básico.

Saludos!!!


----------



## bicilindro (Sep 3, 2010)

Hola a todos!
Este es mi primer mensaje en este foro, de modo que pido disculpas de antemano si les parece que no tengo ni idea de electrónica. Es cierto.

Vamos al grano. Se trata de que he buscado y rebuscado en internet, tiendas de electrónica y car-audio con el interés de instalar en una moto un receptor de radio AM-FM que pueda ser controlado desde un mando a distancia por cable, lo más pequeño posible.

No me interesa tener música, sino oir noticias, vamos.

Las autoradios de coche son en general demasiado grandes para muchas motocicletas ( para la mía sí. ).

Y mi pregunta es:

saben uds de algun fabricante de circuitos de receptor de FM.AM que se pueda controlar con una botonera? A ser posible con una entrada de 12 V?

Otra preguntilla.

me han dicho, en plan leyenda urbana, que hay empresas que desarrollan cosas así a medida. Tienen idea, sólo como orientación, si sería muy caro?.

Se trataría ( me parece tonto al escribirlo ) de desmontar un autoradio, quitarle todo lo que le sobra, el CD y la carátula de colorines, reducirlo a la mitad y ponerle una carcasa robusta y antivibratoria.

Es que somos varios en el grupito con la misma afición radiomotera y habría la posibilidad de repartir el coste.

Ooootra preguntilla.

Como plan B, las radios de coche que llevan una clavija por detrás para controlarlas desde el volante, me pueden decir si la señal de control es...digamos, estándar, o bien cada marca es un mundo?

Es que me ha parecido que se trata de un jack 3,5 en al menos dos casos, Sony y Pioneer ( lo digo de memoria ) con lo que a lo mejor hay una normalización y esto facilita el asunto.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

( Ah, el plan C es, una vez instalado el invento, colocarle un emisor bluetooth para el casco bluetooth, que ya lo tengo )


----------



## vmvm93 (Sep 3, 2010)

yo tengo una cuatrimoto y hace poco le instale unas bocinas, la verdad fue muy sencillo, pero por lo qe tu dices sobre el volumen del aparato, se me ocuure qe podrias conectar una miniamplificardor qe  son como los de los carro pero mucho mas pequeños, qe no es muy dificil de conseguir, directamente a la bateria y el remoto a la llave si es qe cuenta con este, (algunos de estos mini amplis cuentan ya con radio, pero dudo qe encuentres uno con radio y control a distancia) si te decides por un mini amplificador normal y ya tienes todo conectado, incluyendo bocinas, solo seria de conectar un reproductor mp3 con radio usando un cable de auxiliar a los RCA del ampli. y listo

espero te haya servido, Saludos.


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Sep 3, 2010)

Buenas 
Aca en este mismo foro en el link de proyectos hay 2 receptores de radio

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/receptoram.htm   (6v de Alimentacion)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/receptor-AM.htm  (9v de Alimentacion)

Despues de recibir la señal, como dice vmvm93, se puede acoplar un amplificador para la moto 

Saludos


----------



## bicilindro (Sep 7, 2010)

Muchas gracias por vuestro interés y las respuestas.
La construcción ex-nihilo de un receptor está muy lejos de mis capacidades.
Estaba más interesado en conocer nombres de fabricantes de cacharrería a medida.
Ya existen construcciones similares para algunas motocicletas. Particularmente Clarion y Harman Kardon.
Estaba buscando una alternativa.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2010)

Usa un MP3 que tenga radio y un amplificador de unos pocos W.
Hay MP3 de todos los gustos y sabores que podrías atornillar al manillar y manejar con el pulgar


----------



## bicilindro (Sep 7, 2010)

La idea del MP3 -gracias nuevamente- la descartamos porque la capacidad de recepción es más bien pobre, y la FM se pierde enseguida.
Alguien sabe los valores de resistencia para un CD-Pioneer, por ejemplo?
O Kenwood, O JVC...
O sea: en el mando al volante de un Opel Corsa ( por ejemplo ) hay cinco interruptores:
1-500 Ohmios
2-600 Ohmios
3-700 Ohmios
4-800 Ohmios
5-900 Ohmios
O algo por el estilo.
Es que no sé ni por donde empezar.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2010)

Dudo mucho que eso funcione así, lo normal es que cada botón emita una trama de ceros y unos diferente.


----------



## jairo88 (Dic 29, 2010)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-103117082-amplificador-potencia-audio-hifi-ophyr-12v-lpa6-moto-auto-pc-_JM_
el precio es en pesos argentinos, pero convertido a dolares seria algo menos de $25, y los parlantes conseguite alguno de auto 6'' + twiter y listo (para debajo del asiento) sino dos parlantes mas chicos en las aletas debajo del manubrio.-


----------



## markosq (Dic 9, 2011)

Saludos para todos, estoy arrancando las vacaciones y me gustaría armar un amplificador bien completo para la moto. Mil disculpas por abrir un nuevo tema sobre esto pero es que no encontré información que me convenciera en lo que busque dentro el foro e internet. 
Quiero alimentarlo con una batería de 12V 800mA (No es la batería de la moto obviamente). Los parlantes que tengo son de 8Ω y si pudiera ser stereo mucho mejor. Mi duda es si con la alimentación que le voy a dar , el amplificador va a sonar con un volumen aceptable o sera bajo? 
Tambien quiero saber cual es la potencia máxima que alcanzaria y que características tendría que tener mi fuente de alimentación para que el amplificador suene lo mas fuerte posible.
Me vendrían al pelo algunos diagramas. Pido disculpas nuevamente y gracias por las futuras respuestas. Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 9, 2011)

con esa corriente no pretendas mucho volumen ,proba con algun tda de la serie 20xx   /2007 /2003 etc,etc


----------



## markosq (Dic 9, 2011)

Gracias por la información, navegando encontré un diagrama usando un tda2005. Voy a ver si consigo el tda2005 o sino lo hago con el 2003 y les cuento como me fue. Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 9, 2011)

el tda 2007 busca



encontré este con tda2002 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...encia-cirtuito-electro-transistorizado-14627/


----------



## markosq (Dic 9, 2011)

Gracias , después comento resultados.


----------



## franc0 (Dic 10, 2011)

no es mejor con el tda2005 por su simplicidad ademas puedes poderlo en estereo o en bridge para mayor potencia


----------



## jomaco (Ene 9, 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo algunos conocimientos en electronica, no muchos pero mas o menos me defiendo. El caso es que quisiera hacerme un amplificador para conectarme un mp3 en la moto, pero no se diseñarlo. Si me podeis pasar los planos y componentes me lo hago.

Ha de ser a 12vdc y 2 canales de salida, la entrada conexion del mp3 y de potencia unos 50w, no se si es muy dificil.

gracias de antemano


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 9, 2012)

Si te podemos ayudar, busca por el foro los siguientes temas en el buscador:

TDA2002
TDA2003
TDA2005
amplificador pequeño stereo

y cosas como esas...vas a encontrar muchisimo, luego te bajas los datasheets de los integrados que te nombre antes...y entonces vas bien encaminado a ver las PCB y fabricarlo.

Yo hice miles (sin exagerar)


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ene 9, 2012)

Buenas.
Te soy honesto, no te conviene hacer un amplificador para una moto. Yo cuando tuve la mia tambien pensaba hacerle uno pero al fin y al cabo tuve que desistir, las causas fueron las siguientes;
- Se necesita un amplificador muy potente, cosa que me gasta toda la bateria al no poder el volante magnetico entregar suficiente para cargar la bateria y demas perifericos (luces, bobina alta etc..) todo al mismo tiempo.

- Aunque tengas un amplificador potente, al menos aca en la ciudad es tapado el ruido por colectivos, autos, camiones incluso por la propia moto.

- El mejor lugar para poner parlantes es en el manubrio, porque el sonido va directo a tu cara, pero esto queda antiestetico. Debajo del asiento no puedo ponerse por el ya mencionado punto 2.

- Cuando tenes el casco puesto no escuchas ni pito. Y el casco es totalmente obligatorio, no vaya ser que te pongas una biaba y te partas la cabeza.

Disculpa que sea tan negativo, pero cuando tuve la moto yo tambien queria hacer lo mismo que vos pero de verdad resulta casi imposible escuchar bien, imaginate que la moto no tiene ningun tipo de habitaculo comparado con el auto y el sonido se pierde muy facil.

Saludos


----------



## djwash (Ene 9, 2012)

Quizas la idea sea para escuchar en algun viaje o asadito fuera de la ciudad, si le pones luces led en TODA la moto, guiñes, freno, stop, faro delantero, tablero, te ahorraras segun la moto varios W que podran irse al eter en forma de audio, y te ahorras en comprar focos cada dos por tres, jamas le compre focos a mi moto, le puse led y adios, gastas una vez...


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ene 9, 2012)

Buenas.
Muy bueno lo tuyo de colocar leds en todas las luces. Si aproximadamente sabes que tu moto que lo banca le podrias poner algun TDA de 10w rms aproximadamente como el TDA 2004.

Saludos

----------------------------------------------------

Igual me falto decir que no importa tanto la potencia del Amp sino la disposicion del parlante en la moto (lugar), eso va a importar mucho.

Mira yo la moto mas que nada la usaba para hacer envios, entonces todo el dia en la ciudad con todo el ruido no se escuchaba un carajo la musica, y yo hacia viajes largos, tenia que ir a provincia a repartir y la verdad era un dolor de cabeza, a cada rato tenia a gendarmeria parandome y los papeles de la moto no los tenia encima, asi que ya te imaginas.


----------



## djwash (Ene 9, 2012)

Usan estereos de esos chinos, con tda´s de 10w x4 o algo asi, y todo el dia estan con los wachiturros, un asco...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 9, 2012)

Bueno chicos a lo mejor yo tuve mucha suerte pero, y lo puedo demostrar, yo le hice muchos amplificadores a mi moto, los usaba durante muchas horas y jamás se agotó la batería, incluso le daba arranque eléctrico siempre...

pongo los datos de la moto, bateria y amplificador:

Moto: Gilera Smash año 2007 110cc
Batería: Yuasa (super china) 12V 4Ah (6 taponcitos pal agua) jejeje
Amplificador: primeramente TDA2005 10W + 10W...después tuve hasta 4 TDA2003 de 10W cada uno y siempre al palo!

Parlantes Aiwa (2) sacados de un minicomponente viejo, 6" más sus tweeters


----------



## mtssound (Ene 9, 2012)

djwash dijo:
			
		

> Usan estereos de esos chinos, con tda´s de 10w x4 o algo asi, y todo el dia estan con los wachiturros, un asco...




seee, y yo aveces escucho pasar motos con regeton al mango y despues te para la policia y te hace drama porque no tenes vtv...


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ene 10, 2012)

Jaja! Vtv para moto dejate de joder, Mi jialing era del 92" que Vtv le queres hacer y pa´ que miercoles la queres patentar, trata de explicarme eso.
DJ Draco, creo que hay una explicacion para eso. La tuya tiene Alternador la mia tenia Volante magnetico, no es la misma potencia entregada, ademas que los volantes magneticos ya ni se usan.

Igual cuando usas la moto para laburar y hacer repartos lo que menos queres es que te deje a patas. Una vez con la mia venia de Villa Martelli y yo copado agarre Galvan (avenida donde le metes a fondo) y claro tenia que pasar la general paz y como hay un puente tenes que frenar porque se enbotellan todos los coches, y venia rapido y trataba de frenar pero no me frenaba y estando a 5 metros del coche de adelante (que ya estaba parado) tuve que empezar a pisar el piso con los pies para frenarla sino me lo comia crudo, por suerte le toque un poco el parachoque y nada mas. Despues me entere que en la parte del manubrio se me habia cortado el freno delantero y el trasero como es zapata ni frena.

Saludos


----------



## jomaco (Ene 10, 2012)

Chicos ¿que tal el lm3875?, gracias a los que me contestan


----------



## Scooter (Ene 10, 2012)

Sin elevador de tensión la máxima potencia teórica a 12V y 4Ω es de 18W uses el amplificador/circuito o transistor que quieras.

Por otra parte con 18+18W ya se arma suficiente escándalo.
Yo usaría dos TDA2004 o cuatro TDA2003 si son mas baratos, el montaje el típico del datasheet.


----------



## jomaco (Ene 10, 2012)

hola tengo una duda ¿para conectar 2 altavoces y sacar 20w a cada uno necesito 4 tda 2004 o donde pone en el esquema el altavoz se pueden conectar los 2?

esque en los esquemas veo 2 tda y un altavoz

gracias


----------



## Scooter (Ene 10, 2012)

Si los altavoces son de 4 Ω es IMPOSIBLE sacar mas de 18W con 12V independientemente de como y adonde los conectes.

Si no me equivoco, un TDA2004 son dos TDA2003 en un solo encapsulado, y puede funcionar como dos amplis de 10W o uno de 20W en puente (potencias aproximadas). Si pones dos altavoces en paralelo pasará a tener 2Ω, hay que leer el datasheet a ver si lo soporta pero entonces tendrías 40W, 20W en cada altavoz.
Así que lo mas normal sería: 2 TDA2004 o 4 TDA2003 para hacer dos amplificadores de 20W (en realidad 18) y quedaría un amplificador de 18+18W. Si admite 2Ω (que no lo se) entonces sería del doble de potencia.

Pero no te obceques en los vatios, 18W con un buen altavoz en una buena caja suena mucho.
Además 40W no suena el doble que 20W, solo suena un poco mas, el oído humano es logarítmico.


----------



## jomaco (Ene 10, 2012)

gracias scooter, si mi duda viene porque en los esquemas veo 2 amplificadores (2 triangulos) dibuhados y despues en el diseño de la placa solo veo 1  entonces no se si tengo que duplicar el circuito o no.

PERDONAR MI IGNORANCIA


----------



## Scooter (Ene 10, 2012)

Cada 2004 lleva dos 2003 dentro independientes, depende de como los conectes por fuera irá de una manera o de otra.


----------



## jomaco (Ene 10, 2012)

OK, ESO QUERIA SABER, yo los quiero puenteados para sacar 2x18w haber si encuentro el datasheet

gracias


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 26, 2012)

En el datasheet del 2004 esta el circuito en puente, mejor monta el LM1875 con fuente sencilla, con 12V alcanza a trabajar.


----------



## gabriel tobar (Abr 30, 2012)

jomaco dijo:
			
		

> Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo algunos conocimientos en electronica, no muchos pero mas o menos me defiendo. El caso es que quisiera hacerme un amplificador para conectarme un mp3 en la moto, pero no se diseñarlo. Si me podeis pasar los planos y componentes me lo hago.
> 
> Ha de ser a 12vdc y 2 canales de salida, la entrada conexion del mp3 y de potencia unos 50w, no se si es muy dificil.
> 
> gracias de antemano



te recomiendo el integrado tda7377,es muy bueno


----------

